# 2007 Sentra Starting issues



## wadek (Jun 5, 2020)

Trying to troubleshoot some starting issues in my 2007 sentra. Any ideas are greatly appreciated!
It has a new battery as of October, 12.5 V as of now, new starter and camshaft sensor (aftermarket, I am afraid) in Jan. It has never started well in the cold (below 40F), but that was made better with the new starter. 

This past week it started and ran fine on a Tuesday morning, but would not start that afternoon. Starter is spinning, serpentine belt is rotating, but there is no turnover at all. I can hear the fuel pump engage. It has thrown th p0340 code for a bad camshaft sensor. Very fine silver film on the magnets of the camshaft sensor when I replaced it. Brake Pedal seems to be stuck or at least has minimal movement, not sure that is related, but read that it might be telling the ECU to not let it start.

Things I have tried to no avail:
New (again, aftermarket I am afraid) camshaft sensor.
Disconnected the brake pedal sensor
Charged the battery
Procedure to "Re-learn" the key in case that it was forgotten by ECU.

Any thoughts?!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A common problem with random engine shutdowns and being unable to start the engine is a marginal camshaft position sensor or a marginal crankshaft position sensor. Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.

The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.

When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.


----------



## wadek (Jun 5, 2020)

rogoman said:


> A common problem with random engine shutdowns and being unable to start the engine is a marginal camshaft position sensor or a marginal crankshaft position sensor. Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.
> 
> The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.
> 
> When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.


Thanks for the insight! I willl give it a try and repost with results!


----------

